
Google's Groupon groping reveals the shifting power in the web world - michaelnovati
http://tech.fortune.cnn.com/2010/12/04/googles-groupon-groping-reveals-the-shifting-power-in-the-web-world/
======
martythemaniak
"Its mobile and OS efforts essentially amount to parallel operations in the
company; neither one is likely to become Google's new core, but more to layer
on what that core is."

It's only partially true today - Android is good extension of several google
products, like GMail, Maps and Calendar and they need to keep pushing that and
making it better - for example the music store that'll automatically sync
everything shown off at Google IO.

------
volida
They seem to forgot Jaiku

